

Ask HN: What should the ultimate Founders Conference Look like - alain94040

I'm working on putting together the ultimate Founders Conference, focusing on how to start a startup, from finding co-founders to getting development going and avoiding the usual traps.<p>I prepared a one-page survey at http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TNKFH7N that you can fill out, or leave comments here.<p>Thanks!
======
alain94040
Here is the link to surveymonkey: <http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TNKFH7N>

------
puredemo
It should be a LAN party.

